# Headaches after MC??



## alisaparrent (Jan 1, 2007)

Has anyone else experienced headaches after a miscarriage?

I miscarried almost 2 weeks ago and for the past week have had an extruciating headache everyday. It feels like a sinus headache, although I have no other symptoms.

Could this be hormonal? They really are awful. My midwife thought it may be due to stress, but even on my good days I get them. I'm actually doing really well with the loss and feel a peace about it, so not too stressful~

Any thoughts or similar experiences?


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I also had really bad headaches for a couple weeks following my miscarriage. It's been 4 weeks now and they seem to be gone. I remember thinking, "dang, I'm taking 800mg Motrin why the heck do I still have headaches???"

Someone told me hormones, someone told me dehydration, someone told me stress...so I'm not actually sure what caused them, but they definitely weren't fun!

I hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

I hope you feel better soon.
I had headaches too - they felt like period headaches for me, so it was probably hormone-induced.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I had an awful headache for two weeks after my last miscarriage. A homeopathic remedy was the only thing that got rid of it. I took Belladonna 200c (Belladonna 30c didn't make a dent in it), and it was gone in a day.

I think it is hormonal, but a good homeopath ought to be able to treat it.


----------



## alisaparrent (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks......I thought I was losing it~ I've actually had 2 days now without headaches, so YEAH!! I was guessing hormones too......I'm keeping my fingers crossed for no more~~

Blessings~
Alisa


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes, I had a lot of bad headaches and one that was almost unbearable after my stillbirth. HUGS!!!


----------



## widdlelou (Feb 28, 2006)

Me too. And then a couple weeks later I got sick. I think the sickness was from stress and I think the hormones caused the headaches.


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

yes, i also had headaches.
felt like sinus pressure.

for me, (personally) i think part of it was due to stress, but even on the days i was not stressed out i still had them, so partly i think it was also hormonal,( like the previous posts stated). I also thought that it may have had something to do with the constant crying. I think blockage/buildup from tears, mucus and overworking all the glands that are in and around the sinus areas causing unusually high pressure.


----------

